# Wooden Hand Planes



## Paqman (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently acquired my great grandfathers tools and among them were these two wooden hand planes which are around 100 years old. The top one is completely made of wood and the blade is a "Spear & Jackson", the bottom one has a wooden base and a metal "cast" on it with the mechanism of a more modern plane and has "Edgerite" on the blade. I've been doing research on them but so far came up with no useful information that would tell me more about them. I was hoping you guys could help me out.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's fantastic. I would love to have my great grangather's tools, he was a master cabinet maker. 
The part wood part metal one is called a transitional. The length of them will tell you their approximate jobs. 20+ inches is a jointer, around 7-8" is probably a smoother and in between are the jack/fore planes and the scrub planes. Just guessing from the picture they appear to be in the middle range. I can't help with identifying them further though. Congratulations on getting them.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

some of the planes have a stamp on the front. At least Stanley puts some information on the front


----------



## Paqman (Jan 28, 2013)

the only one that has something on the front is the bottom one, it has "No.27" stamp on it and nothing else. Im just curious as t finding out the history of the company's that produced them,"Edgerite" and "spear & Jackson". ive done extensive research on spear & jackson but all i can find is a brief history on how they came to be and about how they produce quality saws. i haven started very much research on egderite yet tho


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

So I did some research on Spear and Jackson, it doesn't get much more interesting than that. Still in business since 1760!! http://www.spear-and-jackson.com/about-us

Here is some info on the transitional. http://www.handplaneforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=164
Some better pictures and I could help verify if its a Sargent made.

Both look to be in easily restorable condition.


----------



## Paqman (Jan 28, 2013)

So the spear jackson one most likely dates back to before 1889? And has anyone ever seen a spear jackson hand plane? Thx don for the reference link!

On another note I did find a lot of info on the edge rite. It was distributed/sold by Eaton but manufactured by sarge tools under the name edge rite? That's what I've been able to figure out but not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

Some comapnies in the past use to supply wooden planes using irons manufactured for companies like Moulson Bros., I. Sorby, Spear & Jackson, Ward & Payne, Peugeot Freres, Cherry Works, Buck Bros and more…..Im positive thats the case with your wooden plane


----------



## Paqman (Jan 28, 2013)

thx for the help guys, but how would one go about restoring one of these? the opening is awfully wide on it. ive read a forum where you can cut an inlay into the front and replace a small portion to close up the mouth. any ideas?


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

L O O K . T H I S


----------



## Paqman (Jan 28, 2013)

wow, i think i have all the info i need on that site. thanks


----------

